# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Dardani apo Kosovë

## Statovci

*Si duhet te quhet shteti i dyte shqip&#235;tar&#235; Dardani apo Kosov&#235;*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## panchovilla

Per mua nuk ka rendesi. Vetem ke te behet shteti i dyte shqiptar i pavarur e pastaj vendos populli apo qeveritaret si t'ia bejne me emrin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## km92

Nga Une EShte Kosove :P :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tani_26

Patjeter duhet te quhet *DARDANI...*..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## alibaba

Patjeter duhet te bashkohet me Shqiperine dhe trojet e tjera e shume e shume troje tjera shqiptare dhe te quhet ILIRI, nje ILIRI pa sllave pa greke pa magjupe.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Cappuccino

Si zgjidhje e perkohshme duhet t'i ndrrohet emri Kosove dhe t'i vehet emri Dardani dhe me kete do te fundoset edhe ideologjia serbe mbi Kosoven. Emrin Kosove e gjene edhe ne shume vende tjera sllave si ne Rusi dhe Ukrain. Po te mos ndrrohte emri, atehere cdohere do te nderlidhet ky emer Kosove me Sllavizmin.

Medicus

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Oxygen

Kjo pune eshte e pa diskutushme, eshte pune e madhe ti ndrrohet emri keti vendi, po kemi veshtersi ta bejme flamurin tone, nese vazhdojme keshtu K. Anani do te na bej nje dhe nuk do te na pys neve fare, sikurse e bene per bosnen.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Nice_Boy

Edhe un mendoj kshtu sikur njeri me lart nje her te behet shtet dhe te merr at qe e i duhet e tani te tjerat vin.

Dardania emer qe i shkon . :shkelje syri: 

Po mos po na cohen Veteranet e Luftes n'protesta nqs na shikojn duke shkru kshu..

Gjith te mirat.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tani_26

> Edhe un mendoj kshtu sikur njeri me lart nje her te behet shtet dhe te merr at qe e i duhet e tani te tjerat vin.
> 
> Dardania emer qe i shkon .
> 
> Po mos po na cohen Veteranet e Luftes n'protesta nqs na shikojn duke shkru kshu..
> 
> Gjith te mirat.


Rendesi ka qe ky shtet te shpallet i pavarur dhe ne marredhenie me Shqiperine ose te bashkohemi Federate ose nese kjo gje shqeteson Komunitetin nderkombetar le te jemi si Gjermania me Austrine ( te dyja jane gjermanfolese keto shtete)...

Emri patjeter DARDANI pasi duhet te ndjekim moden Ballkanike..Te gjithe duan te "hiqen" si vendas, me kete akt nese quhej DARDANI merrte fund njehere e pergjthmone miti-perralla-endrra serbe qe Kosova "eshte djepi i Serbise"...Nejse tani per tani por edhe historikisht Kosova jo vetem djep i Serbise nuk eshte por mund te thuhet se eshte "varri" i Serbise....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlackRain

Kosove edhe nuk ka tjeter.. per hesap temin do te ishte budallaki qe te i ndrrojmi emrin Kosoves edhe ti vemmi Dardani, kur duhet te pasur parasysh qe ne nje te ardhem e te shkurt ne duhet patjeter te i bashkohmi Nenes Shqiperi... dhe te jemi Shqiperi, as Kosove e as Dardani.. 
Falamuri edhe pse nuk mund te jete i njejt duhet te jete po ai flamur me shume pak ndryshim.. qe te ruaj origjinalitetin e tij shekullore..

----------


## tani_26

> Kosove edhe nuk ka tjeter.. per hesap temin do te ishte budallaki qe te i ndrrojmi emrin Kosoves edhe ti vemmi Dardani, kur duhet te pasur parasysh qe ne nje te ardhem e te shkurt ne duhet patjeter te i bashkohmi Nenes Shqiperi... dhe te jemi Shqiperi, as Kosove e as Dardani.. 
> Falamuri edhe pse nuk mund te jete i njejt duhet te jete po ai flamur me shume pak ndryshim.. qe te ruaj origjinalitetin e tij shekullore..


Pse te prish pune ty emri i lashte ilir Dardani dhe preferon emrin Kosove qe ka prejardhje sllave?
E mira do ishte te bashkohej me Nenen Shqiperi por fatkeqesisht kjo gje nuk eshte ne doren tone...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pasiqe

> Emri patjeter DARDANI pasi duhet te ndjekim moden Ballkanike..Te gjithe duan te "hiqen" si vendas, me kete akt nese quhej DARDANI merrte fund njehere e pergjthmone miti-perralla-endrra serbe qe Kosova "eshte djepi i Serbise"...Nejse tani per tani por edhe historikisht Kosova jo vetem djep i Serbise nuk eshte por mund te thuhet se eshte "varri" i Serbise....


Shume dakord. Je i zgjuar!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## deqanas

mitologjia e rrejshme serbe mbi tokat dardane, e ndertuar nga inteligjenca dhe akademia serbosllave me nje pune mbi 200-vjeqare u rrenua per "vetem" nje dekade pune nga dr. ibrahim rugova, duke bindur boten qe ne bijte e shqipes jemi autoktone ne trojet e lashta te dardanise!

andaj une do ta preferoja emrin dardani, ashtu sic e preferoj flamurin dardan per kete shtet te ri, i cili heret o vone do ti bashkengjitet shtetit ame shqiperi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Arb

*Dardani...*

Me Dardane do te emertoheshin vetem Shqiptaret, nd&#235;rsa me Kosovore, edhe Shijet dhe pakicat tjera hyjne ne nje "thes!"

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

*Dardhani* duhet te quhet ne shqip...Si ne vend te "Albania" ne e quajme Shqiperi....Nderkombesisht mund te jete e njohur si "Dardani", po ne shqip duhet ta perdorim emrin korekt "Dard*h*ani"...

Greket ose Romaket e kane regjistruar si Dardani pa "h" se nuk e kane ata germen "dh" vetem ne shqip eshte kjo...po ne ne shqip e kemi si zakon qe ne vend te "d" e shkruajme si "dh"...

FLM

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Beni-usa

DARDANI ANTIKE   siq thoshte presidenti i njer&#235; Dr. Rugova.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lunesta

Dardani me bukur tingllo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DardanG

Ta quajmë "Kosovë", apo Dardani kjo s´do të duhej të vëhej fare në diskutim. Emëri Kosovë(u tha edhe më lartë) lë përshtypjen e një peme të shartuar me një  syth të një fare (trungu) tjetër, ndërsa emri Dardani është pikërisht ajo pema e mocme, me rrënjë të thella, e vecant dhe e pa shartuar. Mosharroni se kundërshtuesit më të mëdhenjë të tezës ilire të prejardhjes së shqiptarëve janë pikërisht sllavet(posacerisht serbet), ndaj përse të mos liuftohet kjo tezë e tyre edhe me ringjalljen e emrit të vjetër Dardani. Emri Dardan e Dardanë fatmirësisht është aq i shpesht(përkrah emrave të tjerë me prejardhje ilire) ndër gjeneratat e reja kudo dhe kjo nuk pengon askënd, madje janë emra shumë të pelqyer, dhe unë mendoj se ata të rinj dhe të reja që mbajnë këta emra janë të privilegjuar. Ndaj, përse duhet të na pengoj emri Dardani, në vend të atij Kosovë?!
Njëri më lart tha, disi kështu, se përse duhet ndërruar emri  Kosovë me Dardani kur dihet se do të jetë edhe një ribashkim i trojeve shqiptare(në të ardhmen). Uroj që do të ndodh edhe kjo, por para se të ndodh përse të mos quhet Dardani shteti që ëndërrojmë tani ta formojmë. Nuk prish punë edhe Dardania, me emrin e vjetër që kishte dhe që do ta këtë, të bashkohet me Shqipërinë (mua personalisht më shumë do të më pëlqente që Shqipëria të quhej Albani, ose Arbëri emra më të vjetër se sa Shqipëri). Një shtet i madh apo i vogël i ka krahinat e veta e të gjitha ato krahina kanë emrat e vet, ndaj përse të mos quhet një pjesë e këtij shteti(tash për tash utopi)Dardani!
     Po shtoj edhe dicka, ndoshta që ska të bëjë me këtë temë. Kam qenë i tmerruar kur përmjet ekraneve të televizionit shikoja se si njerzë që e quajnë vetën shqiptarë, madje edhe e konsiderojnë vetën si luftetarë të shqiptarisë, pa pikë skrupulli zhvendosin dhe ua hedhin flakën flamujve që simbolizonin etninë tonë të lashtë, që mbanin emrin e Dardanisë, pjesë e historisë sonë të lashtë. Jo, ata që e bënë këtë sduhet të jenë shqiptarë, aq më pak luftetarë që luftojnë për shqiptari. Ata nuk njohin historinë, ose e urrejnë historinë tonë të lashtë, sikurse e urrejnë edhe pushtuesit serb që aq shumë shkatërruan gjurmë ilire, ngrehina të mbetura, madje me eskavatorë duke shkatërruar dhe në vend të tyre duke ngritur "zona industriale", sic është rasti në Pejë. Për ata që dogjën flamujt e Dardanisë bota dhe historia e saj ka filluar më së largu që nga koha e "Revolucionit të Tetorit" e në Shqipëri që më ardhjen e Miladin Popovicit dhe të Duashan Mugoshës dhe iqve të tjerë në Shqipëri...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DardanG

Ke të drejt "Mr i dituri" kur thua kështu, sic thotë populli "mos bënë hop pa e kërcyer gardhin"!Vërtetë gardhi nuk është këcyer, por pasi që është vënë kjo temë për diskutim  në Forum atëherë lë të jepen mendime. Fundja edhe projektet më të mëdha ( për ne kjo mund të jetë pak e pabesueshme,) kanë filluar nga bisedat dhe kundërshtimet. Izraelitet thonë:"Ata që nuk mendojnë cudira, nuk mund të bëjnë cudira", Dhe ata menduan cudira (mendimet e cuditshme të tyre zgjatën hiq më pak se dy mijë vjet) dhe më në fund realizuan cudinë e vet me shtet8in e pavarur  të tyre. E, për ne shqiptarët, mund të jetë ca më ndryshe, sepse mendimet tona a realizohen a jo një  Zoti e di! Sigurisht se këtë e di, ndoshta edhe "Mr i dituri"
 Ndaj mos na e zë për të madhe në të "paditurëve" kur flasim një cikë edhe për hallin tonë e shprehim mendime të cuditshme e kuturu. 
Unë sinqerisht jam optimist (sepse dua të jem optimist) në realizimin e aspiratave  shqiptare, por edhe sikur kjo të ndodhë nesër, sikur nesër Kosova, apo nëse doni edhe Dardania, apo edhe me një emër krejt tjetër, të pranohet si shtet, unë atë realitet sikur sdo ta besoja. Ishte udhë e gjatë( e gjeneratave të tëra) deri këtu, udhë me të papritura e sakrifica të mëdha, ndaj zor ti besohet një realiteti të ri , sado i deshiruar të jetë ai. Por, tash, shihet(apo na bëjnë sytë sikur shihet) një dritë në fund të tynelit dhe kemi të drejtë të jemi optimist, qoftë edhe duke dhënë mendime të "pamenda" Por, nuk besoj se është i pamend dhe i pavend diskutimi:"Më mirë Kosovë, apo Dardani"?!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## qafezezi

Me qujt Kosoven Dardani, i bie te quajme Shqiperine Arberi.Shqiptaret e Kosoves i njofi gjithe bota me emrin kosovar. Perse u dashka ndryshy ky emer?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

